# Where are all the captured Me 262's?



## tw1ggy315 (Mar 30, 2011)

I work for a science museum that is in the process of redesigning our aviation wing around the science of flight and it's history. I would very much love to get a hold of some very good models or actual Jumo 004 engines from the Me 262. I realize they were hard to come by even for the Germans during the war, so I'm not too hopeful. However, I also realize that there were many Me 262 captured and brought back to America to study. Are they just sitting in some government archive? If this aiming too high I understand, but if anyone has any other ideas on how to educate kids on the principles/history of jets I'm all ears.


----------



## Milosh (Mar 30, 2011)

This link might help, Freeman Field


----------



## mikewint (Mar 30, 2011)

To my, somewhat faulty knowledge there are only 9 Me-262 and two of the Czech built Avia left along with 3 reproductions:
Me 262A, W.Nr.500071 "White 3", III./JG 7
Deutsches Museum, Munich, Germany. This aircraft, flown by Hans Guido Mutke while a pilot of 9. Staffel/JG 7, was confiscated by Swiss authorities on 25 April 1945 after Mutke made an emergency landing in Switzerland due to lack of fuel (80 litres were remaining, 35 litres were usually burnt in one minute).
Me 262 A-1a
Reconstructed from parts of crashed and incomplete Me 262s. Luftwaffenmuseum der Bundeswehr, Germany.
Me 262 A-1a W.Nr.501232 "Yellow 5", 3./KG(J)6
National Museum of the United States Air Force, Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, Dayton, Ohio, USA.
Me 262 A-1a/U3 W.Nr.500453
Flying Heritage Collection, Arlington, Washington, USA, currently under restoration in England.
Me 262 A-1a W.Nr.500491 "Yellow 7", II./JG 7
National Air and Space Museum, Smithsonian Institution, Washington, DC, USA.
Me 262 A-2a W.Nr.112372
RAF Museum RAF Hendon, United Kingdom.
Me 262 A-2a W.Nr.500200 "Black X 9K+XK", 2 Staffel./KG 51
Australian War Memorial, Canberra, Australia.
Me 262 B-1a/U1, W.Nr.110305 "Red 8"
South African National Museum of Military History, Johannesburg, South Africa.
Me 262 B-1a, W.Nr.110639 "White 35"
NAS/JRB Willow Grove, Willow Grove, Pennsylvania, USA.
Avia S-92
Prague Aviation Museum, Kbely, Prague, Czech Republic.
Avia CS-92
Aviation Museum Kbely, Prague, Czech Republic.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 30, 2011)

I did a thread on Mutke's machine a few months ago.....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/me-262-weiss-3-iii-jg-7-a-27532.html


and this one...

Me 262 B-1a, W.Nr.110639 "White 35"
NAS/JRB Willow Grove, Willow Grove, Pennsylvania, USA.

has been moved from Willow GRove to a museum in New Jersey I believe. Willow Grove is shutting down as an airbase.


----------



## norab (Mar 31, 2011)

The Air Victory Museum in Lumberton. NJ has Jumo 004 serial #1 a the RATO pack from an AR-234 among it's exhibits.

Home


----------



## tw1ggy315 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It is as I feared.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 5, 2011)

Not Originals but very nice repros can be obtained (I think) from: 
Legend Flyers
10728 36th Place West
Building 221, Bay 3
Everett, WA 98204
Something like 2 years ago:
Messerschmitt Me 262 “Gelbe 5” is nearing completion. 24 R4M rockets have been installed, making this the only example in the world to have this type of weapons option. The Me 262 is available for sale and would make an excellent center piece for any museum or private collection. The price has been reduced from $1.1M to $650K USD. In addition to "Gelbe 5", the third and final flying Me 262 example is nearing completion and is also available for sale. The flying aircraft is a two-seat example which can be converted to a single seat for movies, airshows, etc. and is priced at $2.5M USD. Interesting trades and possible financing considered.


----------

